# Throw them away.......



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 17, 2020)

I was hanging this stand on Saturday, and was wearing a safety belt.  I took the belt off to climb over in the stand, and didn't put it back on.  As I was tying my pull up rope around the stand, the cables broke and sent me 16 feet to the ground on my back.  My finger was caught in the rope and was almost detached from my hand.  I learned a BIG lesson this weekend, check your cables BEFORE hanging your stand.  Hang them about a foot off the ground, and jump up and down on them. If you have old stands with cables, I recommend throwing them away.  Thankful that it wasn't worse, busted ribs and 8 stitches later - I'm still alive.  PLEASE WEAR YOUR SAFETY BELTS AT ALL TIMES, and don't make the mistake I did.  Ladder stands and ground hunting are looking better and better all the time..........


----------



## devolve (Aug 17, 2020)

Dang man! Glad you’re in one piece.


----------



## rnfarley (Aug 17, 2020)

OH NO! That's aweful. Thank God you're ok man, and a good word of caution


----------



## kirby999 (Aug 17, 2020)

What brand of stand is that ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 17, 2020)

Man I’m glad you didnt get hurt worse.....that was plenty bad enough. We can never be too safe. I hope you heal up quick.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 17, 2020)

You're kinda ruff on yourself this time of the year but at least it wasn't a rattler.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 17, 2020)

I guy I know broke his back two years ago the EXACT same way. Glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## JB in GA (Aug 17, 2020)

That is terrifying...?
What a blessing you survived.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 17, 2020)

kirby999 said:


> What brand of stand is that ?


I think its a Gorilla lock on. Bought it several years ago, it's been in a shed for two years out of the weather.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 17, 2020)

Tween snake bites and breaking treestand if I where Jimmy I'd stay away from you in a thunderstorm! ?


----------



## wag03 (Aug 17, 2020)

David, look at the bright side! Your luck has to get better! Glad you are ok. Matt, I’m worried about Jimmy too!


----------



## Avid Archer (Aug 17, 2020)

So glad it wasn’t worse. Great reminder for us all to wear a safety harness 100% of the time our feet are off the ground.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m glad it wasn’t any worse than that. I don’t care how many years any of us have been hunting or using stands we all are just a millisecond from having a accident climbing a tree. My only fall after fifty years of using stands was off a ladder stand only three steps up. A couple broken ribs and permanent nerve damage in my legs that will last from now on will always serve as reminder of how quick life’s fortunes can change.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 17, 2020)

I am also glad that it was not worse.  It is not hard to die from a fall like that.    I hope your recovery is a quick one.  Was it your bow hand or string hand that took the finger damage?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 17, 2020)

Glad it wasn't worse also, could have been a deadly fall. Stories like yours help me pay closer attention to what I'm doing when in the deer woods.


----------



## Timberman (Aug 17, 2020)

Yikes! 



bowhunterdavid said:


> Ladder stands and ground hunting are looking better and better all the time..........




Already made that move.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 17, 2020)

I read an article that gave a bunch of fall statistics  and it said 80% of treestand falls were from ladder stands and the majority of those were in the evenings. Not sure I understand why more people fall from a ladder stand? Why more in the evening was connected to having too much to drink. It was an interesting read. I'd say carelessness is always a contributing factor. I took a fall saftey class for work and according to OSHA, falling is the second leading cause of death while on the job. (1st is auto wrecks). Theres a reason you gotta wear a harness for anything over 6'. (Most companies have made a 4' rule). And from all I learnt bout it, David you are blessed to be alive,  let alone up walking! Be careful y'all! Have a good season!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2020)

Durn. Glad nothing got permanently detached. That's scary.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 17, 2020)

Thankful you got out of that mess without permanent disability.  Scary stuff for sure.  I always look at those cables and wonder what if...  Now we know.


----------



## JohnL89 (Aug 17, 2020)

Glad you're alright! My pops fell out of a wooden stand when I was younger and he had to go on permanent disability. Now its always in the back of my mind.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2020)

I had one of the cables break on a gorilla two years ago. The rubber coating doesnt go all the way down so they rust out. Glad it wasnt worse for you. It was the second stand Ive had break out from under me. Harness before I step on now


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 17, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> I read an article that gave a bunch of fall statistics  and it said 80% of treestand falls were from ladder stands and the majority of those were in the evenings. Not sure I understand why more people fall from a ladder stand? Why more in the evening was connected to having too much to drink. It was an interesting read. I'd say carelessness is always a contributing factor. I took a fall saftey class for work and according to OSHA, falling is the second leading cause of death while on the job. (1st is auto wrecks). Theres a reason you gotta wear a harness for anything over 6'. (Most companies have made a 4' rule). And from all I learnt bout it, David you are blessed to be alive,  let alone up walking! Be careful y'all! Have a good season!



If I had to guess, I'd say it's because many folks hunt out of ladders without being tied in. Especially gun hunters because they don't have to lean out. I've done it many times myself, but not in several years.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ow! Glad you here to tell about it. How you make a quick recovery. Prayers sent.


----------



## kirby999 (Aug 17, 2020)

bowhunterdavid said:


> I think its a Gorilla lock on. Bought it several years ago, it's been in a shed for two years out of the weather.


Glad you’re ok . I’d still be laying there . 
I knew it was a few years old when I saw the chain . 
Ive got an old one with a  chain , I might should retire . It hasn’t  been used in over fifteen or twenty years . I used to leave it on WMA’s locked to the tree and take my steps . 
Think I need to get rid of that one .


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 17, 2020)

Ive been in the ground blind and 8' box stand club  for a few years now. Glad you wernt permanently damaged and hope you recover quickly


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 18, 2020)

Glad that you are here to tell the story. Hope you get healed up quickly.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 18, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> I am also glad that it was not worse.  It is not hard to die from a fall like that.    I hope your recovery is a quick one.  Was it your bow hand or string hand that took the finger damage?


  Yes it's my hand i shoot with, hope its healed up by four weeks. Get my stitches out on the 27th.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks guys for all your kind words. I really don't understand how i didn't break my back are neck are worse get paralyzed. I feel like Mike Tyson used my ribs as a punching bag though. I know the good Lord gave me mercy and let me walk out of there. At 55 years old your body don't heal like it did when i was younger. Just thought i would give all ya'll heads up to check your stands. I know you will be getting them up real soon. Had a guy message me and said the same thing happened to him two weeks ago and he broke a vertebrae in his neck and was in the hospital for a week. Your life can change in a blink of a eye. Be safe hanging those stands.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 18, 2020)

I’ve always used ratchet straps as a backup to the cables on stands. Even on my Climber.  I’m at the point now that I may not be doing any climbing in the future.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 18, 2020)

Dr. Craig Harper has an article floating round titled "thoughts while falling from a treestand". Its a gooden. Similar to David's story.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a couple old lock-ons I am planning to put up on my lease. They were in there logging last week, so I have been waiting for them to finish. I better get them out and check them over real good.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 18, 2020)

Glad you are okay for the most part. Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 18, 2020)

I’ve always worried about the ratchet straps breaking. I saw a video by Jay Gregory on “ The Wild Outdoors” where a squirrel had chewed the strap into. I always went and replaced them with chains. I’ve never not trusted the cables to the platforms.....until now. Thanks for sharing and I wish you a speedy recovery and a good season. Better thank the man upstairs.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 18, 2020)

OUCH. Glad your ok. My dad fell a few years ago and fractured both ankles. He only hunts from ladder stands now.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m sorry that happened to you man. And I’m glad you’re ok. Like Jerry Clower said, “Hawwww! It coulda been a lot worse!!”
I’m gonna check with some folks and see if we can get you a horshoe, rabbit foot, 4leaf clover- and a voodoo chicken beak to change your luck!!
I have two Waldrop pacseats and a dozen black folding chairs from Wal- mart. All camo’d Up.  I’m gonna be doing my business from the ground ALOT this season.  Not only is it safer but way more intense.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 18, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> I’m sorry that happened to you man. And I’m glad you’re ok. Like Jerry Clower said, “Hawwww! It coulda been a lot worse!!”
> I’m gonna check with some folks and see if we can get you a horshoe, rabbit foot, 4leaf clover- and a voodoo chicken beak to change your luck!!
> I have two Waldrop pacseats and a dozen black folding chairs from Wal- mart. All camo’d Up.  I’m gonna be doing my business from the ground ALOT this season.  Not only is it safer but way more intense.



If you could find one of those voodoo chicken beaks............


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 18, 2020)

I am sorry that happened to you. Glad you're not as bad off as you could've been. I fell getting into a stand over twenty years ago. I was extremely lucky that I didn't get hurt real bad. I've since had both hips replaced and a four level fusion in my back so I stay on the ground now. If I "had" to get in a stand it would be only a ladder stand for me. Once again glad you are basically ok.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 18, 2020)

Dang, Glad you were not hurt worse!

A recent article in QDMA showed that all stands were almost the same when it came to deaths. Hang Ons 31%, Climbers 25%, Ladder and Home Made stands 20% of fatalities!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 18, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> I’m sorry that happened to you man. And I’m glad you’re ok. Like Jerry Clower said, “Hawwww! It coulda been a lot worse!!”
> I’m gonna check with some folks and see if we can get you a horshoe, rabbit foot, 4leaf clover- and a voodoo chicken beak to change your luck!!
> I have two Waldrop pacseats and a dozen black folding chairs from Wal- mart. All camo’d Up.  I’m gonna be doing my business from the ground ALOT this season.  Not only is it safer but way more intense.


I will take a voodoo chicken are anything else for that matter. I might have to write me a book about overcoming challenges while hunting. Yes sir i also bought me a Waldrop pac seat last year, he is a pleasure to deal with. Going to wear my leafy suit and hunt out of it a lot this fall. It would have to be intense for sure.


----------



## Kengibbons (Aug 18, 2020)

Dang David, your not safe on the ground, in water, or in trees. If you decide to just quit hunting, can I have your truck? You can get a Prius. Glad your still vertical. Hope your all healed before long and ready to hunt.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 19, 2020)

Todd Cook said:


> If you could find one of those voodoo chicken beaks............


McDonald's sells 'em in 6 piece or 10 piece I think.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 20, 2020)

I like to bowhunt from a tree stand but for the last few years I have been hunting off the ground more and more.
With Muzzleloader,handgun or occasionally a rifle I am more comfortable and it is amazing how well you can see through the woods especially in early season.
I use either a hammock seat or a turkey lounger seat and if I am sitting and see a spot 20 yards away that looks better for some reason, it takes about two minutes to move. 
Plus if I fall asleep as I usually do the fall doesn't even hurt!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2020)

Ive killed some bears and pigs on the ground with a tradbow.  Never tried for deer but there are a pile of guys on another well known trad forum that do it all the time.  Ghillie suit seems to be the ticket.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 21, 2020)

You sure were lucky man, Glad for you. I stay hooked to the tree always, from 3' and up.


----------



## Kisatchie (Sep 27, 2020)

You can buy replacement cables online. I don’t have the link but there’s a company that will make them to your measurements. The rubber that usually covers the cables can let water in and it stays wet so the cables corrode. I replaced all my cables with new ones couple years ago and never leave my stand hanging after I’m done hunting. I know guys that leave a loc-on stand for years in the same tree, disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 28, 2020)

Dave, I'm sorry to see this happen to you thank Jesus you are alive! God bless you


----------



## Kev (Sep 28, 2020)

It’s a miracle you weren’t paralyzed or killed. You just made me think twice. My dad broke his back after falling from a deer stand.


----------



## Stump06 (Sep 28, 2020)

Same thing happened to me 3 years ago. Luckily I walked away with just some scrapes and bruises. Sold all my stands and just hunt out of a saddle now


----------

